# Beginner stuff



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are a few images I found on the internet that will explain a lot for beginners.

*Equipment of a standard freshwater aquarium:*









*Fins of a fish:*









*The internals of a fish:*









*Nitrogen Cycle:*









*Fish compatibility chart *(Do not use this as an end-all solution for fish compatibility. Nothing beats the knowledge gained from experience. Use this to help decide on new fish for an aquarium, but do your research to make sure)










Hopefully these can be helpful to newcomers.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Great info for the newbies although I disagree with a good bit of that compatibility chart.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Great info for the newbies although I disagree with a good bit of that compatibility chart.


Which is why I say that it should be used as a quick guide, not as the final answer. Experience should always outweigh what this chart says.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

those pics are uber!!!!
Thanks for the post, it will be really good for beginners.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Know more about what?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing in particular.
Desoza is just a Bot


----------



## andrew13511 (Nov 20, 2009)

i agree about the chart. I am not new at aquariums but are you really sussposed to have a undergravel filter and an air pump?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well if you have an undergravel filter, you need either an air-pump or a water-pump (power-head) or it does you no good. And I like the idea of 2 filters on every tank. But there is nothing magical about that combination. There are lots of others that work. Air-pumps are nice to have on hand. In case of distress, you can increase the oxygen in the tank and help the fish. Air-pumps can power sponge and box filters also. And air-pumps can run filters in more than one tank (so you can have a QT/hospital). So they are standard equipment. But neither air-pumps nor undergravel filters are mandatory for a successful aquarium.

I like the fish diagram. If you search for "red anal fin" or "white spots on the operculum" you are much more likely to find a specific disease than "white spots on side of fish".


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

This helped me alot. I Now have a single Comet Goldfish in a 10 gallon with a whisper filter,undergravel filter, air pump, and heater running at about 73 degrees. I think the Comet likes the warmer water honestly because he is all over the tank, super energized. Thanks for all your help guys.

Soon to have another 30 gal tank setup, buying for $30. Tank, two filters, heater, air pump, gravel, cleaner, and 3 Garramie fish.


----------

